

Before Launching Build Software People Use - liamk
http://liamkaufman.com/blog/2013/01/22/making-software-people-want-before-launching/

======
ksmiley
The title is a bit of a garden path sentence[1], since "build" can be a noun
or a verb. I initially misread it as, "Before launching (your) build, software
people use" and was confused by the apparently nonsensical second clause[2].
"Before launching, build software that people use" would be a less ambiguous
wording.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garden_path_sentence>

[2] well, semi-nonsensical. If you ignore the plurality disagreement between
subject "software" and verb "people", then "software people use" could be
interpreted as "software occupies a purpose for which something may be
employed", which is par for course in corporate buzzspeak.

~~~
liamk
Interesting. I agree that the title is a bit awkward - I like your alternative
better.

------
Itaxpica
As much as I hate to be that guy, I don't really see anything new here. "Find
your users first, build an MVP around one core feature, and test often!" is
basically startup gospel at this point.

~~~
liamk
I suppose I wrote this blog entry as much for myself as for other nascent
entrepreneurs. If you've been in the business for awhile, and your successful,
the content shouldn't be new to you.

~~~
ajhai
" If you've been in the business for awhile.."

Not necessarily. If you are a regular visitor to HN, chances are that you'd
come across similar content/gist more than once.

